# fluval FX6 or 3 AC110's on a 125 gallon peacock/hap



## jalz1222 (Apr 4, 2014)

good day 
i have a 125 gallon tank with 30 peacocks and haps and curently running 2 AC110's .
should i get another AC110 or buy a fluval FX6?
FX6 plus 2 AC110 OR 3 Ac110's 
please neeeeeeeed your help guys

is there any leaking problems with the Fluval FX6? i bought the XP4 (XP XL) and it was leaking like crazy...took get back to the shop yesterday...
do you recommed any other canister filter to go along with the 2 AC110's?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

If you don't mind the noise and are afraid of a canister leaking then I would stick with the 2 AC 110s you have. More than enough filtration. Set one up for mechanical and one for bio.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

2 AC110s is enough for a 75G but not a 125 IMO. Not for a heavily stocked malawi tank. JM2C.

I'd run a large canister or a large canister and 1 AC110. I had 2 AC110s and a 2217 on my 90 gallon hap/peacock tank.


----------



## jalz1222 (Apr 4, 2014)

i have 2 litters (2LB) of matrix by seacheam and 2 litters of ceramic rings (2LB) and all fit perfectly in the XP XL, do you think the fluval FX6 will have enough room for all that media?


----------



## jalz1222 (Apr 4, 2014)

one more question
how are your reviews on the FX6? do you recommend it?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

It's basicaly a new and unproven canister filter.


----------



## cprings (Sep 10, 2003)

I have an Eheim 2215, Fluval 404, and an AC 500 (same as 110) on my 125 with 25 haps/peacocks. The AC is setup for mainly mechanical with the sponge, filter floss, and filter pad. I do not have an FX6 but have heard lots of great things. With two 110s on it already I wouldn't think you would need an FX6. If money is not an issue why not though. If money is an issue consider a smaller, less expensive canister.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

cprings said:


> I have an Eheim 2215, Fluval 404, and an AC 500 (same as 110) on my 125 with 25 haps/peacocks. The AC is setup for mainly mechanical with the sponge, filter floss, and filter pad. I do not have an FX6 but have heard lots of great things. With two 110s on it already I wouldn't think you would need an FX6. If money is not an issue why not though. If money is an issue consider a smaller, less expensive canister.


Very good points. I was going on the FX6 as the only option because I assumed the OP was enamored with that filter for some reason. If going with other canisters is an option the OP is open to, then keeping both AC110s and adding a small(er) canister is a legitimate option.

How about a Fluval 406? That's a decent filter and I haven't heard of them leaking. Eheim 2217 is another option however I have seen threads about slight leaks, and I once cracked the green canister portion of a 2215 with no real physical stress, it just cracked. Great filter design... iffy quality construction at this point.

Thing is, 2217s go for $130-140 US, while 406s go for $180-200 US... so a few more bucks to get into the 406 which doesn't actually filter any better. It's just a different design.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

Loving my FX6 right now. Easy to start, easy to set up.. so far so good. Also really quite. I run it alone for now on my 140 gallon. It's awesome. So easy.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

miDnIghtEr20C said:


> Loving my FX6 right now. Easy to start, easy to set up.. so far so good. Also really quite. I run it alone for now on my 140 gallon. It's awesome. So easy.


No doubt it's a superior filter. But for $340 US, it's not too affordable.


----------



## 2Malamutes (Apr 8, 2014)

One of the main online retailers has it for $289 right now, and you get a $50 gift card towards other stuff on top of that. That makes it a pretty good deal IMO.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

2Malamutes said:


> One of the main online retailers has it for $289 right now, and you get a $50 gift card towards other stuff on top of that. That makes it a pretty good deal IMO.


PM the link to the OP. He'll want to see it.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

pablo111 said:


> miDnIghtEr20C said:
> 
> 
> > Loving my FX6 right now. Easy to start, easy to set up.. so far so good. Also really quite. I run it alone for now on my 140 gallon. It's awesome. So easy.
> ...


I heard that. Was a tax return present to myself.


----------



## jalz1222 (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes please give us the link to that online store


----------



## jalz1222 (Apr 4, 2014)

The best idea to make your canister filter leak safe is to have your tank setup next to a drainage pipe and set you filter in a bucket/tray and have like a pipe or a "channel" lead to the drainage pipe, so in case the filter leaks it will leak in the bucket/tray then to the drainage pipe. 
The problem is that most houses these days do not even have a drainage pipe lol and most of us have the tank setup and can not move it


----------



## 2Malamutes (Apr 8, 2014)

jalz1222 said:


> Yes please give us the link to that online store


Well unfortunately when I went to the Dr. website this morning to send the link they have the price back at 339, but still with the $50 gift certificate. I can tell you with certainty they had the $289 price over the weekend, and earlier this week for at least a couple of days, glad I didn't wait any longer!


----------



## jalz1222 (Apr 4, 2014)

it is going fo $339 everywhere
petco had it on sale for $295 few days ago (online only), but i missed it
to be honest i am still not %100 i want to get a canister i am worried it is going to leak!! like the XP XL that leaked and almost Destroyed my stand.
I am leaning more towards getting another AC110 but still want a strong big canister like the FX6
I am really confused..lol


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

jalz1222 said:


> it is going fo $339 everywhere
> petco had it on sale for $295 few days ago (online only), but i missed it
> to be honest i am still not %100 i want to get a canister i am worried it is going to leak!! like the XP XL that leaked and almost Destroyed my stand.
> I am leaning more towards getting another AC110 but still want a strong big canister like the FX6
> I am really confused..lol


Canisters don't leak often when set up properly. Occasionally you get a defective unit but that shouldn't dissuade you from buying another canister. Aquaclears can leak just as easily (look at the way the motor is mounted). 
Put your canister in a shallow bucket or basin under your tank. That way if it leaks, the first gallon or three (which is usually all they'll leak in a day when they do leak) ends up in the basin. Also, always lubricate the O-rings on your canister and any quick tap valves to make a better seal and make the o rings last longer.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

u do realize the the ac could end up leaking also right? the motor is on the outside of tank. If the seal goes where the motor screws into the body you're going to have the same problem. The fact that your XP leaked was one of two things. it was either a defective filter, or (and I'm willing to bet this is the case) u didn't have the quick shut off seated properly before trying to engage. if it was not seated properly it is very easy to crack internally. I have used XP's for years and did this when I first started out with them. it is common for people who are not familiar with them. the handle for the shut off must be all the way up or will not seat 100%. to each his own whether u want canister or you want to add another HOB, but please do not make the choice on the assumption that the AC 110 will never leak either. your best bet against leaking danger is the aqueon filters or something similar. The reason being there motor sits in the tank. if you get a leak on a filter it will most likely be on a seal. these Aqueon hob filters dont have any seals or connection points outside of the water. so if it does leak due to a seal or a bad connection it will be inside your tank.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i literally submitted my post at the same time pablo did. they say very much the same thing. just wanted to point out that i submitted before seeing pablos post.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

sumthinfishy said:


> Your best bet against leaking danger is the aqueon filters or something similar. The reason being there motor sits in the tank. if you get a leak on a filter it will most likely be on a seal. these Aqueon hob filters dont have any seals or connection points outside of the water. so if it does leak due to a seal or a bad connection it will be inside your tank.


Agreed. I would however like to add that all cartridge based HOBs are, while perhaps leak proof, garbage filters (IMO) in terms of their practicality and filtering capacity. You can MacGuiver them but an AC is still better in terms of usability, if not leak-proof-ness.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

pablo111 said:


> sumthinfishy said:
> 
> 
> > Your best bet against leaking danger is the aqueon filters or something similar. The reason being there motor sits in the tank. if you get a leak on a filter it will most likely be on a seal. these Aqueon hob filters dont have any seals or connection points outside of the water. so if it does leak due to a seal or a bad connection it will be inside your tank.
> ...


i agree. the ac allows for much more versatility as far as media goes. i personally like the ac better than cartridge filters myself. i am basing my comment on aqueon hob purely from a leak standpoint.


----------



## cprings (Sep 10, 2003)

I have leak detector alerts under both my tanks and next to the canisters. U can get a 3 pack for around $20 on amazon. If you have the money you can also get a leak detector that links to your wifi and notifies you of alarms via an iPhone or android app. The canister inside a bucket with a leak alarm is always a good idea too. I have a fluval 303, 404 and eheim 2215 and have never had a leak. The 303 has been running on different tanks for 15 years. Always double check hose fittings and o rings after maintenance.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

pablo111 said:


> jalz1222 said:
> 
> 
> > it is going fo $339 everywhere
> ...


Pablo spelled it out quite nicely. Times my canister leakwas due mainly to my carelessness such as not closing the canister correctly.


----------



## jalz1222 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you guys so much I really appreciate your help
I am getting a canister 
I am about to buy the FX6 right now 
FYI: it is on sale at Petco online for $295 plus they have a promotion going on now %15 off anything plus free shipping my total is $251 before tax 
Best deal


----------



## jalz1222 (Apr 4, 2014)

Just placed the order will get the FX6 in 3 to 6 days 
Total was $269 and some change. If anyone is looking for one get it now this is the best deal anywhere on the net

Pablo what do you use to lubricate the O-rings ?

I am going to follow all of the above advices from you guys as all are good help full ideas. Thank you all.

Will keep you updated after i get the FX install it


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check the filter manufacturer's suggestion for the proper product to lubricate the o-rings and seals as this can vary. Usually a food grade silicone based lube is fine, such as that for faucet o-rings.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow! That's a great price for an FX6 new. Bought mine for around 339 early last month.


----------



## jalz1222 (Apr 4, 2014)

Finally got it and installed it....
This filter is the best, very high quality materials, well built.
The API XP XL fits more media but cheaply made, the FX6 fits less media but stronger water flow. Very easy to install its like a puzzle each piece fits one way only, the only thing you have to make sure you get right is cutting the hose at the correct length. The lid closes so tight leaving no room for leaks. 
I did follow Pablo's advise and put a storage tray (7 gal) under it juts in case it leaked, but the way this monster is built I do not believe it will leak lol.... I love it worth every penny.
So now I have two AC110's and the FX6.
Total media in all filters:
2 LB seachem matrix 
7.7 LB ceramic rings 
Tons of sponges
I do not use carbon .


----------

